# Square D Panel cover needed



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Anyone know where I can get a Square D cover # QOC20MW225F/S?


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I got one here, and brand new. It's a QOC20MW225F. That last letter designates whether it is flush or surface mount.

You can have it for $25 plus shipping. PM me if interested.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Will this work?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Square-D-load-c...lectrical_Equipment_Tools?hash=item48375aeb5d


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

A cover has been purchased.

Thanks to all who responded.:thumbsup:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Closed by request.


----------

